# how to repair a noritz water heater



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

First remove the Noritz Heater













Second install conventional heater







Third take the the Noritz to the scrap yard







Last, have a pint with your money from the scrap yard








Did I do it right?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

As long as It's Friday and you don't have to work tomorrow I'd say yes, drink a case of Guinness.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

good job, well done...


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

So what was wrong with it?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

The addition of an expansion tank was a nice touch.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

They weren't getting hot water.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

step 3 is to pull out the heat exchanger and scrap it for copper at 2 bucks a pound. Otherwise a perfect repair amigo!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> They weren't getting hot water.


What code was it flashing?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

If they paid you to go through all that work you should have at least installed a Nat Gas heater.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

They paid us to put in an electric heater.


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> What code was it flashing?



The code was ".-. . .--. .-.. .- -.-. . / -- ."


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Plumbersteve said:


> The code was ".-. . .--. .-.. .- -.-. . / -- ."


I've got a few installed, just wondering why it failed. .


----------



## Plumbersteve (Jan 25, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> I've got a few installed, just wondering why it failed. .



I'm just bein goofy. I don't know why it failed. I just know that they chose not to repair it and to replace it with a conventional tank. It was a fun job. I've never installed a tankless. I've uninstalled several. Always at the customer's request.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Nice job - I've never been a big fan of the way they market tankless heaters, I feel like a lot of people get duped by the hype and misinformation. We don't do a lot of residential though but I've had a few commercial clients request them, I usually talk them out of it with a properly sized high efficiency tank type or just an old school boiler/storage tank set up.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

h2omanipulator said:


> Nice job - I've never been a big fan of the way they market tankless heaters, I feel like a lot of people get duped by the hype and misinformation. We don't do a lot of residential though but I've had a few commercial clients request them, I usually talk them out of it with a properly sized high efficiency tank type or just an old school boiler/storage tank set up.


Quote worth re-quoting.

All tankless marketing is just a scam.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> Quote worth re-quoting.
> 
> All tankless marketing is just a scam.


I'm not disputing but how is is a scam? Mostly the ads I hear say they provide endless hot water and are more efficient, which is true. They are more efficient though you won't see a savings on your gas bill. I've put in tankless heaters and repaired many so I'm pretty familiar with them. I am very limited as to when I will recommend one to a customer.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I'm not disputing but how is is a scam? Mostly the ads I hear say they provide endless hot water and are more efficient, which is true. They are more efficient though you won't see a savings on your gas bill. I've put in tankless heaters and repaired many so I'm pretty familiar with them. I am very limited as to when I will recommend one to a customer.


Was at the state show... one of the vendor admitted that the ads are misleading... yes for endless hot water supply on proper sized unit but never on enegry efficient...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I'm not disputing but how is is a scam? Mostly the ads I hear say they provide endless hot water and are more efficient, which is true. They are more efficient though you won't see a savings on your gas bill. I've put in tankless heaters and repaired many so I'm pretty familiar with them. I am very limited as to when I will recommend one to a customer.


More efficient if water usage stays the same. With endless hotwater, there is no reason to be frugal with hot water so usage goes up and savings go down.

Also, the savings thing is a real hoot since the payback on the dollars is equivalent to multiple tank-type replacements down the road. If the gas is sized properly and the existing gas piping was sized for a small home with a 35k WH, the ROI may not break even for 15 years or more. Especially in a home that uses a considerable amount of hot water. A family with five daughters will enjoy hot water for all but they will spend more money to get it.

And then there is the Navien lie about only needing 1/2" supply so no piping upgrade is needed.

All smoke and mirrors.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> And then there is the Navien lie about only needing 1/2" supply so no piping upgrade is needed.
> 
> All smoke and mirrors.


I don't know about the lie, please elaborate thx


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

I prefer the tried and true properly sized boiler with a properly sized indirect. Tankless units are problematic and there's no real savings.


----------

